
How 30,000 people helped pick the new Bash logo - happy-go-lucky
https://opensource.com/article/16/12/bash-logo-community
======
wodenokoto
I'm amazed he had (access to) funds to hire 2 designers, seemingly on a wim.

Anyway, the new logo looks great.

